

Apple is either terrible at designing charts or thinks you won’t notice - untog
http://qz.com/138458/apple-is-either-terrible-at-designing-charts-or-thinks-you-wont-notice-the-difference/

======
wahsd
It's marketing; trying to convey an emotion, an experience, of how much apple
is the popular kid and you should all be part of it. It's taking off! It's all
about preaching to the church of Apple.

